# 2wd ATV plowing



## pashtrd

I have an 88 Yamaha Moto 4 225 ATV. It has high and low range forward and reverse. I want to throw a plow on it to do sidewalks. Who here has plowed with a 2 wd ATV before? What tips can you give me? Is it even worth it? It has a spool in the rear end, I have a winch mounted on the front rack, tires are in great shape, i have chains for the rear tires.
I am looking at buying an old tractor blade and i can make a mount to mount it to my chassis.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## IPLOWSNO

dont let it get too deep.seriously if its snowin you start goin lol, build a box on back for weight, you could haul bag sand and use it as necessary.

heres one i made for mine it acts as a ***** seat and a chainsaw holder and bed space. works awesome imo


----------



## pashtrd

IPLOWSNO;690480 said:


> dont let it get too deep.seriously if its snowin you start goin lol, build a box on back for weight, you could haul bag sand and use it as necessary.
> 
> heres one i made for mine it acts as a ***** seat and a chainsaw holder and bed space. works awesome imo


so do you plow with yours? Is it 2wd?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yes i plow all day and no its 4wd but i dont use it till i need it. more of a challenge. as long as you keep up you should be ok.

and we measure our storms by the foot.so 4wd is better for me. but i wait till we have some snow on the ground.to start where youll have to be out in the snow.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i have been plowing with 2wd atv's for 2 years and they wrok great you just have to know your limits. last year i had a honda recon 250cc and it moved 8inches no problem that is the most we got, this year i have a honda rancher350cc and it also pushes the snow great. just get a smaller blade so your not pushing as much and use plenty of ballast you will be fine.


----------



## wdman1

put chains on and you will be fine


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

To sum it up weight,chains,small blade,and if its snowing your going. You will have no problem pushing snow with it. When you get it all done post up some pics. Good luck


----------



## pashtrd

well i ditched the idea of buying a tractor blade, instead i m building a V plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i use to plow with a 2/wd. know your limits, tire chains, and rear weight.


----------



## sublime68charge

V blade for side walks is the best, also you dont have quite the plow steer problem as with a straight blade you just put it into a V and Push foward.

there is a great theard around her somewhere by Elwerlawncare? it think either him or his brother who built a V plow last year. I'd find that thread for some great Pics of how his setup and fab was done.


----------



## pby98

*2wd*

















heres a salt holder i built on the back out of two milkcrates. i like how this one hangs over the edge so i still can put stuff on the rack. and just take it easy and try not to spin your tires. and i have been plowing with my 2wd rancher and it does great


----------



## awl51

> heres a salt holder i built on the back out of two milkcrates. i like how this one hangs over the edge so i still can put stuff on the rack. and just take it easy and try not to spin your tires. and i have been plowing with my 2wd rancher and it does great


PBY- very slick on the crates. Can you post a pic of how the bent tubes attach to your rear rack? I also have a 2WD Rancher, quite happy with it except for lack of front spring preload adjustability. Progressive 512 springs are another $225  arrgh. 
I'd really like to cantilever some weight off the rear in order to bring the front up and get more travelling blade clearance. I like your solution. Did you bend the tubes by hand?

-Andy


----------



## hondarecon4435

look on your rancher where the frame ends in the back it is open and you can put pipes in the back that stick out and you can put a toolbox on them or whatever. i have been putting salt bags on my rack last storm had 2 50lb bags and a homemade storage box about 150lbs all together and the whole time it felt like i was riding double i hate that feeling with all the weight on the back i am thinking of going with wheel weights


----------



## awl51

hondarecon4435;717604 said:


> look on your rancher where the frame ends in the back it is open and you can put pipes in the back that stick out


Ah! Thanks, Recon. Now if you could point out the control for my Rancher's front spring preload adjustment....

Between the rear weight, the chains, the weight of the plow on the front end, I hear ya about handling...sometimes feels like the entire street width isn't enough turning radius...


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea and the back it needs to be stiffer. i had the highlifter 2inch lift on my recon and it really locked out the suspension it's great for plowing and stuff but horrible on trails. im thinking of getting some of those moose pucks that slide under the spring. seems good because they would be easy to get on and off.


----------



## pashtrd

So I decided to build a V plow for my 4 wheeler. I will post some in process pics this weekend.


----------



## hondarecon4435

yes post pics i would also love to build a v plow


----------



## apik1

pby98;717335 said:


> View attachment 50574
> 
> 
> View attachment 50575
> 
> 
> heres a salt holder i built on the back out of two milkcrates. i like how this one hangs over the edge so i still can put stuff on the rack. and just take it easy and try not to spin your tires. and i have been plowing with my 2wd rancher and it does great


Did the long blade markers ever hit you in the face?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here's my old 2/wd quad.


----------



## polaris guy 5

you also might want to get speed when plowing with the two wheel drive. I had my four about 5 years and a plow for about four. I put bearclaws on the rear and ran chains. the only thing i had poblems with was when the sidewalk had a foot a snow on each side of them. it make it hard to bust open .


----------



## DCtowing

pashtrd;690396 said:


> I have an 88 Yamaha Moto 4 225 ATV. It has high and low range forward and reverse. I want to throw a plow on it to do sidewalks. Who here has plowed with a 2 wd ATV before? What tips can you give me? Is it even worth it? It has a spool in the rear end, I have a winch mounted on the front rack, tires are in great shape, i have chains for the rear tires.
> I am looking at buying an old tractor blade and i can make a mount to mount it to my chassis.
> Thanks
> Matt


I'm plowing with mine this year, I've already graded the driveway with it so I know it can push, I just put it in low and in 1st or 2nd gear and take it easy. I've also got 25" Woolley bloggers on the back with 3/4 inch knobs. Thinking of studding them but not sure. I will try to post some picks on my profile later on. Oh I forgot mine is a 1986 yfm 225


----------



## kimber750

DCtowing;1659592 said:


> I'm plowing with mine this year, I've already graded the driveway with it so I know it can push, I just put it in low and in 1st or 2nd gear and take it easy. I've also got 25" Woolley bloggers on the back with 3/4 inch knobs. Thinking of studding them but not sure. I will try to post some picks on my profile later on. Oh I forgot mine is a 1986 yfm 225


Welcome to PS, but you posted in a 4 1/2 year old thread. :salute:


----------



## DCtowing

kimber750;1659598 said:


> Welcome to PS, but you posted in a 4 1/2 year old thread. :salute:


I know just wanted to help if I can. Not sure how many people use a moto 4 but i used a lawn tractor last year and it worked like a champ! So I imagine this will work good too!


----------



## sublime68charge

yep you can plow with a 2wd drive machine as long as you know your limit's

Here's a Pick of an old 1984 Honda Big Red and a V-plow set up.

enjoy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DCtowing

sublime68charge;1660157 said:


> yep you can plow with a 2wd drive machine as long as you know your limit's
> 
> Here's a Pick of an old 1984 Honda Big Red and a V-plow set up.
> 
> enjoy and welcome to the forum.


Ok thanks for the welcome, not sure how to post pics in a discription but I've got pics on my profile of the moto 4 with the plow


----------

